# HAF-X or Obsidian 800D



## char[] rager (Oct 11, 2010)

I am selling my Antec 1200, because, I don't think it is that great of a watercooling case.

So, out of the HAF-X or Obsidian 800D, which one is the best for watercooling with a triple fan radiator?


----------



## Reventon (Oct 11, 2010)

800D. Probably one of the best cases ever made. Lots of space on the bottom for WCing.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2010)

800D to me is the better case for day to day in features.

Out of the box, the HAF-X may cool components a bit better than the 800D, but there is very little noise coming from the 800D.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 11, 2010)

Does the HAF-X have hot-swap bays?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2010)

No

COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plast...


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2010)

Both are amazing cases from what i have seen, but the 800D looks better imho.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 11, 2010)

If you don't care about hot swap bays or a window, the 700D is pretty friggen awesome.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

800D.  It looks far better (I hate the looks of the entire HAF line), and it has plenty of room for an easy install of a 120x3 rad in the top.  And lots of room, hotswap bays, and amazing cable management


----------



## Reventon (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep. If you're dissatisfied with the 800D, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 11, 2010)

For water cooling, 800D easy choice.


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 11, 2010)

So by overwhelming consensus, my next case will be a Corsair Obsidian 800D.

Now, I was looking at the stock air cooling of the case, and I think it is deficient in that area. I understand watercooling the CPU will be fine, but what about the other components, like the GPU, RAM, MB, and HDDs that rely on the air being cool?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I think that with the bottom fan, your GPU(s) will be OK.  The HD4870X2 is admittedly a hot card, but I've seen other people with multiple high-end GPUs running on air in the 800D with success


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 11, 2010)

Well alright then. I was planning on getting a 6970 or whatever when they come out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my kind of thread.....I'm saving up for a new case to go wc'ing and these are my same to choices I am battling out. I like tke look and features of the Haf X, but it's not nearly as large as the 800D. The Haf x has 2 hot swap bays which is perfect for me. 4 hotswaps on thr 800d are a bit over kill, but I love the full window and size. I keep going back and forth on these two cases, but I will most likely go for the 800D.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This is my kind of thread.....I'm saving up for a new case to go wc'ing and these are my same to choices I am battling out. I like tke look and features of the Haf X, but it's not nearly as large as the 800D. The Haf x has 2 hot swap bays which is perfect for me. 4 hotswaps on thr 800d are a bit over kill, but I love the full window and size. I keep going back and forth on these two cases, but I will most likely go for the 800D.



Good choice 

It looks _soooo_ much better than any member of the HAF line 

And a nice window and amazing cable management!


----------



## travva (Oct 19, 2010)

so is this 800d totally overkill for air? im gonna be upgrading my case soon and retiring my stacker 830. i plan on reusing my psu and using some "extension" type cables to route and have a good c/m, like the nzxt ones for example. you guys think that's a dumb idea? i have the money and i loveeeeee the 800d i just dunno if it's overkill.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2010)

travva said:


> so is this 800d totally overkill for air?



The only thing the 800D is overkill for is awesome.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Does the HAF-X have hot-swap bays?



Actually, looking at the case, I believe it's got 2 hot-swappable drive bays.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah I was mistaken, it does have the two in the middle.


----------

